# New Molds & Pics of them ^_^



## Vickery (Mar 20, 2009)

So my molds from Spinning Leaf are finally here, with an awesome surprise packed inside - A FREE MOLD!

Anyway here they are ^_^





The Heart mold is the free sample 





Nice and thick Plastic too!  I can't wait to try these beauties out 

(Now if only Fedex would get my bases here.  They were in my city this morning, so they should be here tomorrow. *Shakes Fist*)


----------



## Jola (Mar 20, 2009)

that's awesome that you got a free mold!


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2009)

sweeet!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 20, 2009)

How exciting...I love it when I get my soap making supplies in...no matter what they are...and what a great surprise getting a free mold!


----------



## Vickery (Mar 20, 2009)

The molds are so pretty @@.  

I got my supplies today, so I will be soaping tonight x) 

I have a couple bars that are setting right now.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Mar 20, 2009)

Aww nice love the second one at the back  

Molds are so addictive lol got heaps coming from the US bugger the $$$ is so bad :cry: , didn't stop me


----------

